# WTBorrow: Mioroshi Deba



## Dardeau

Seeing that combination of Suisin Inox Honyaki knives in BST has me thinking about a minimalist kit. I'm (kind of sadly) not cutting fish everyday so I'm questioning carrying around two yanagiba and two deba. 

I'm interested in giving an ideally 270mm mioroshi a test drive and see if I can cut it down to one mioroshi, a 150mm deba, a 240mm gyuto, and a 210mm suji.

I have knives and stones I can send out in return for you to play with, just let me know!


----------



## Dardeau

Bump, anyone out there?


----------



## Dardeau

Seriously, I'll rent it. I just don't want to spend 300 bucks on an Uraku and have it not work out. BST hasn't been kind to the sinw bevels as of late.


----------

